# New Video of Zeki our Starling talking up a storm



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

We had a flock of Starlings come into the yard to the bird feeder. Zeki calls them all Zeki's. So you can hear him saying "hi Zeki" There was finches as well, you can see one coming up to look at the crazy bird in the window. You can hear Zeki say "hi baby bird"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bPl6jlEPec


----------



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow impressive! Is he your pet or a free bird?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Zeki is a pet. He's human imprinted. he likes his bird friends, we have two parrots as well. But he thinks of himself as a little human. Its getting to be yellow beaky season for starlings and he has been trying to woo me.

He's currently learning to whistle Mozart. we will have to try and get another video of him.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool, I thought only parrots could talk.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Aww, he is so cute and looks very smart too. I had a sterling hit my window on the top floor of my building I rush down with a carrier and was able to catch him. I called the wildlife rehab center and it stayed with them for a day or so and was released where I found him. As it turned out he was just stunned and recouped within hours.


----------

